# Topknot mats galore!!



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Carley has worn topknots since she was old enough to have one. The last few weeks she has been matting her topknot near the band. I change it everyday but she is matting it something awful. She has lost half of her topknot hair because of tangles that even with the most patience will not come out without lots of hair.

So what I have done: loosened it and made the topknot smaller. I was making a topknot then adding one behind it to keep the hair out of her eyes. I am wondering if she doesn't like that hair in the back put up.

Also, I am trying to wrap her topknots with paper now. I used wax paper a few days until I got the mesh ones at Sallys. They did not have the regular ones. I noticed she matted that too. The wax paper was better but didn't look great.

Help Help Help!! Her topknot will soon be gone and that it not what I want!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe it's the kind of bands you're using . I too put two bands in the hair to keep it from falling in their eyes. I use the thin ones from Topline pets. I've used others but these work the best for me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lilly and Daisy always mess with their top knots when their eye lashes get long and are caught up in the band. I always look for them and trim just the lash back.

Maybe that is what is happening with Carlie.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Must be the bands, I like the Topline Snag Free bands and use a band scissor to cut it off instead of pulling it out. The bands with latex are a disaster for us, it mats and gets all dirty around it.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Maybe it's the kind of bands you're using . I too put two bands in the hair to keep it from falling in their eyes. I use the thin ones from Topline pets. I've used others but these work the best for me.


Thanks Deborah!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> Lilly and Daisy always mess with their top knots when their eye lashes get long and are caught up in the band. I always look for them and trim just the lash back.
> 
> Maybe that is what is happening with Carlie.


Thanks Cindy! I'll watch out for those eyelashes.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Must be the bands, I like the Topline Snag Free bands and use a band scissor to cut it off instead of pulling it out. The bands with latex are a disaster for us, it mats and gets all dirty around it.


Thanks Beatriz!! I emailed them to see what the snag free were made of. They emailed me back so fast and said it was made of silicone. I actually think I bought some in the baby department of a store the other day that are silicone. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Jane - we'll have to look for those on Friday!!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow I use baby dept silicone ones but would like smaller ones. 😃So top line has them? Listed as the snag free?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Snag free does not list a size. I wonder if the clear non latex are silicone because I want 5/16?


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry no matting with silicone for me too.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Ann Mother said:


> Snag free does not list a size. I wonder if the clear non latex are silicone because I want 5/16?


That's a good question Ann Mother. I wonder too.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I had asked Jenny about her snag free and if they were silicone and here was her answer

_Yes, the snag free bands are silicone & a little larger than 5/16”, more stretchier too.
_

I like the bands from toplinepet.com and I just ordered some of the pastels w/white and the fluorescent == you get 2 packs for $1 which is pretty good deal, so i ordered some bling and bows too from her. 

I don't find a problem with matting with these bands and they don't cut and break the hair either


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I got the silicone clear 5/16 orthodontic bands. I love them. Just the right size. Hedy those bands you got don't give you a size option. What size were they?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pat - they are the size of a cheerio, but they are quite easy to stretch out ~~ unlike the ortho bands that stay pretty tight. If I leave them in a few days, they sometimes pop on their own. They don't mat or cut the hair. 

I agree the latex ones I have also, and I really don't find any use for them at all. They are super thick too.

I sometimes use the clear ortho latex free ones, but they don't stretch much so my big giant fingers find them hard to work with.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*a little late*

I have been watching this thread and finally have a minute to take a couple of pictures and comment.
I am always on the look out for good bands. These are the ones I like the best so far.









they are latex free and I put one against a ruler for size.








They are come in clear and color. I end up wrapping them 2 to 3 time around.

















I have purchased from Amazon and directly from Fantasy Farm Products.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

If you have a Dollar Tree store near you, you can get silicone no snag elastic, 500 for $1. I have been using them for quite a while. They come in clear, black and other mixed colors. They work really well for my Tegan.


----------

